# Suche Altes Zombie Spiel!



## Mister Floppy (14. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

Suche ein Spiel das vor etlichen Jahren, in den Neunzigern auf einer Snakebyte CD Rom zu finden war ( Darauf war auch Jazz Jackrabbit).
Das Spiel handelte von einem blonden Jungen mit roter Mütze in Pyjama ( Gott ich hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben) der es mit Zombies aufnahm ( Kann mich nur an grüne Zombies mit blauen Haaren erinnern).

Weiß evtl. jemand Rat?


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich weiss welches  du meinst das gab es auch schonmal für Snes mit  Junge und Mädchen nur weis ich net wie es heisst.


----------



## boerigard (14. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiss welches  du meinst das gab es auch schonmal für Snes mit  Junge und Mädchen nur weis ich net wie es heisst.


Zombies Ate My Neighbors?
Ja, aber das meint er nicht, denn davon gab es keine PC-Portierung.


----------



## Mister Floppy (14. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass eines der frühen level ein altes verlassenes Haus war, dort gabs ne Treppe und sobald man draufstand klappten alle stufen runter und man rutsche die Treppe hinab.


----------



## Sethosh (14. Januar 2010)

Du meinst Monster Bash von Apogee Soft. Das war geil ;D
Das Teil hatte damals schon derbe Splattereffekte...

http://img.bomul.com/data_img/pds/screenshot/screen_39444_Monster_Bash_1.jpg

ich hab damals einige von denen ihren games gezockt. empfehlenswert ist auch:
Halloween Harry - Alien Carnage, Hocus Pocus, Jazz Jackrabbit (Teil 1, die anderen waren nimmer so dolle), Galactix und Duke Nukem 2 war auch echt geil 
Damn ich war damals netmal 7 Jahre alt...


----------



## Mister Floppy (15. Januar 2010)

Sethosh schrieb:


> Du meinst Monster Bash von Apogee Soft. Das war geil ;D
> Das Teil hatte damals schon derbe Splattereffekte...
> 
> http://img.bomul.com/data_img/pds/screenshot/screen_39444_Monster_Bash_1.jpg
> ...



OMG ja das ist es!!! Danke 

Das war damals auf ner alten Snakebyte CD zusammen mit Jazz Jackrabbit 1, Raptor - Call of the Shadows usw.

Du glaubst gar nicht wie dankbar ich bin .


----------



## Sethosh (15. Januar 2010)

also ob ich jazz jackrabbit hab, weiß ich nimmer, aber raptor hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen ;D
btw. manche der alten games gibts mittlerweile umsonst und legal im internet.


----------

